# Cylon Centurion: a rare thing- a kit straight out the box!



## the DOCTOR (Sep 3, 2006)

Can't remember the last time I built a kit straight from the box, but the Moebius Cylon arrived on thursday, and I had some spare time, and it looked like a 'fun' build, so...



















Built it in sub-assemblies, and painted the skeleton before putting on the shrouds on the legs and filling and sanding, then masked off the skeleton before putting on the silver top coat:










Just waiting on the lighting module...


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Out of the box it looks pretty darned good. I like the shades you used.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

NICE! just like the old days...weekend fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Good job!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Geez, he looks great! I'm gonna' have to order one of these things! Nice work!


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

A great build, and quick too!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

That looks very nice! What silver did you use? 
Can you open it back up for the lights?

be patient... Starling tech is releasing a sound& light drop in module for the Centurion.. I've seen the bread board..it is really cool. 

Steve


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice clean build. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Looks great! I want one! Wished Meobius made a six to go with him!


----------

